# We're live on YouTube! minihorsecam.us



## Little Hooves (Jul 25, 2013)

Please login to YouTube and give our cam a "like" at minihorsecam.us and send your friends to watch, too




We're trying to show The Pet Collective that miniature horses are the coolest pets around. They contracted with us to broadcast our mare Becca's birth of her foal on YouTube. We're trying to get to 2,000 likes before her foal arrives... or maybe that is what Becca is waiting for before she foals 

She is at day 345 today (or is that 346? They're all blending into one day). This is turning into her longest gestation, but she's been showing a lot of progress in recent days. You can also sign up for foaling alerts on our website where we've embedded the video stream and we have a live chat there as well www.littlehooves.com/foaling-show.html

Hope to see you there!
Brenda


----------



##  (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi Brenda. I went to view your cam and saw your mare. When is she due?

Since you're doing a promotion, I hope you will be bedding her stall for her before she foals to show people how important it is for the mare's comfort to have a deeply bedded stall. That, and so the little one has a soft bed to sleep in free from drafts. In labor, she could do some severe rubbing and rolling, and I hope you will show people that the mare's comfort is always a factor for a good breeder.

She's a pretty girl for sure. So tell us what progress she's been making. If you've read the threads here, you know we want to know about her.

Since we don't know you well, and haven't gotten to learn about you, have you foaled out many mares? Are you ready for assisting in case of dystocia? We have some great articles on being prepared pinned at the top of this forum.

Hope you tell us more about yourself and your pretty girl.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 25, 2013)

Cool Brenda, pretty mare

what is the service thru I didn't know youtube provided live cam can you tell us about it


----------



## Little Hooves (Jul 26, 2013)

Diane,

We normally put more bedding down and started with a lot of bedding initially. But the store we buy shavings from changed brands, which started making poor Becca cough. Now we make sure the shavings are on the side for her that she uses as a bathroom and we sweep up the dust from the stall mats twice a day. We do plan to put down hay as bedding when she's showing us signs that she'll be foaling soon. In the meantime, we're still looking for better shavings. The stall mats are thick and very good quality and are on top of dirt instead of concrete, so she does not have a super hard floor at least.

We are not new to foaling. I just don't come to this board often anymore (because of a different topic altogether). Becca has been with me through 5 foals that my husband and I have delivered; this is her 6th. She has never had a big problem, and I think the only trouble she had was an elbow lock with her first colt. But we are prepared in the event where we may need more help. We have an on-call vet and we also have a good reference for dealing with various issues. We don't do a lot of breeding, so other than Becca, we have foaled out two other mares. Only once have we lost a foal, and that was from a pasture bred maiden mare that foaled without us - something I am very sad about but also relieved because the mare was OK.

Becca is going for a record we think on her gestation. I'm trying to keep cool and not get too concerned. She normally foaled around 330-340 but her record so far is 347. I have a feeling she will pass that with this one because her bag is still not full enough and we barely get enough milk to test from yesterday, although in the recent week, her bag has been making a lot of progress. She is urinating a lot more and I think the foal is being carried lower now, but no "V" to be seen. Still, she has been known to change rapidly, and we go day by day with her.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lori,

We were fortunate to be contacted by a company that offered us the opportunity to broadcast through them with YouTube. However, YouTube only offers this service to a select few for now.


----------



##  (Jul 26, 2013)

I understand totally...it's such a bother when you have to change a brand. I hope you didn't take offense, we just use this board for teaching too, and sharing our experiences so we all can learn.

This year, if you read any threads, you will see that many mares are taking exceptionally long times to bring these little ones to the ground. So, not to worry. She'll get there, and we love being able to watch!!

She's a pretty girl!


----------



## izmepeggy (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm watching and it gave me a GREAT idea..Clean out my spare bedroom, put down mats.and VIOLA.Mini stalls!!!!.hehehe..I love your stall.And she is so pretty..Praying for a same foaling.



I "Liked" and posted on my FB page.


----------

